# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone:  Κατάργηση των πακέτων CU Social Pass, CU Chat Pass & CU Video Pass

## nnn

Η εταιρία VODAFONE – ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ (Vodafone) ανακοινώνει την από 23/07/2018 κατάργηση των πακέτων: CU Social Pass, CU Chat Pass, CU Video Pass, CU Under 24 Social Pass, CU Under 24 Chat Pass και CU Under 24 Video Pass.

Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τα πακέτα μέχρι και την 23/07/2018 θα συνεχίσουν να τα έχουν μέχρι τη λήξη τους. Όλοι οι συνδρομητές CU θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιήσουν τα νέα CU Social & Chat Pass και CU Video & Music Pass, ενώ οι CU Under 24 τα νέα CU Under 24 Social & Chat Pass και CU Under 24 Video & Music Pass .

Οι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται από τις ανωτέρω αλλαγές, έχουν το δικαίωμα να διακόψουν αζημίως τη σύνδεσή τους εντός ενός μηνός από την ενημέρωση τους.

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

